# Grinding noise (and disks & pads have been replaced!)



## solorize (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi,

I recently got my front brakes and disks replaced as they were worn and
I was getting the following symptoms.

When I braked I was get a small grinding noise
and I could feel it slightly on the pedal.

It seemed to come from the front brakes only and I notice it more
when I turn right and apply my brakes.
(It mostly occurs just at the end of when I brake.)

So I was baffled when after getting my brakes and disks replaced that it
still does this!

It is not severe grinding, but it happens enough to be a bit worrying.

If it was a stone caught in the brakes then I would of thought that when I
got the brakes and disks replaced that the mechanic would of seen it and
removed it, so I have ruled that option out.


So if anyone has any other ideas what it could be it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

A friend of mine had small rocks and pebbles caught up in his wheel. Symptoms were exactly as you described, except, it occured for him, when turning left. He thought it was the pads and rotors too, but turns out, was just some gravel. He admitted that he goes down a gravel road to get home. Might want to have the mechanic look again, took a second look for my friend to find the rocks.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Good luck.


----------



## NAMEL355 (Jan 27, 2007)

isnt there normally a wear in period for new discs and pads? maybe thats whats making the sound


----------

